# rediscover



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

My Gaggia Carezza died, and I invested in a new Gaggia Classic.

I had been using various 'vac packed' espresso blends .... but decided to once again visit a 'local' coffee importer as I used to buy a blend from them that I loved.

I went to 'Ferrarris' and bought some of their Piacentina blend .... roasted that morning, and when I got it home it was every bit as good as I remember.

At £12 a kilo (if you collect) it's also great value. I like a strong skinny Latte and this hits the button.

Going to Ferraris is also always interesting, not a shop, .. a warehouse full of raw beans of every type .. including some very expensive ones.

You get to see the roasters & blenders, and they are always keen for you to try any of the pure estate or house special blends.

http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/pix.html

If you are in S.Wales at any time any coffe is your drink - it is worth a visit.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Been to Hasbeans nr Stafford today must admit to being impressed with the setup,although Steve would like to know if your going certainly different than buying from the local supermarket


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Steve has got a good reputation. I recently purchased beans on line and I was impressed with the re-sealable bags. My favourite coffee chain should take a leaf out of their book, instead of tins. My cupboard is now overflowing with empty tins, that "just might come in handy one day!".


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Those tins are not cheap either. I picked one up instore this week and it was packed back in February.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've used Steve for a long time now, although these days its usually for green beans for home roasting. Great variety of beans at great prices. Customer service is second to none, and I've never come across a bad roast yet. And, of course, they're FRESH, which beats any store-bought, roasted who-knows-how-long-ago.


----------

